# Traditions Buckhunter Pro 50 cal



## Pickens Dawg (Feb 14, 2017)

I need some recommendations on load/bullet combinations  for this rifle.
Yesterday I tried two T7 pellets with the T7 209 primers and a 270 grain Powerbelt aerotip. It was accurate out to 50 yds but not good at 100 yds. 
I suspect there might be a better combination and would like to hear any advice.


----------



## Roadking65 (Feb 17, 2017)

Even though some folks here swear by them, I've had trouble with powerbelts tumbling. I've had good luck with Hornady SST's in .45 cal with sabot style for .50 cal. My wife has a cva optima that groups them at 2 in at 100 yds. These are readily available at wal mart or most hunting stores during hunting season.


----------

